# Good low price fly rod



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

looking to spend as little as possible but max would probably be around 350


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Take a look at the TFO Mangrove in 6 or 7 weight. Very forgiving rod for a beginner and has a great warranty.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

6wt Axium is a bad ass rod for the money. My brother fishes one.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any in a little lower price range as i was looking for $350 combo?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Look for a TICRX used and a used reel. go used. Best option


----------



## texmac (Apr 25, 2012)

Try here

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/fly-rod-and-reel-outfits/tfo-lefty-kreh-pro-special-4-piece-fly-rod-with-an-orvis-access-mid-arbor-reel-and-fly-line-with-backing-for-a-5-or-6-weight.html


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That deal that Barbless just pointed out seems like a good deal. If that TFO rod was the pro series II, then it really would be a great deal.

How big are the canal peacocks you are throwing to? If they are the small ones, along with the oscars, mayan cichlids, small bass and other tropicals there in Dade County, then that 6wt would be ideal. However, if you need to throw large flies to larger peacocks, snakefish, large bass, baby tarpon and snook, then you may consider that same outfit in a 8wt.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fishing canal fish from 12 inch peacocks all the way to 8 pounders, but also looking to maybe use it fishing for small snook and tarpon. Would a jump to an 8 wt be better?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

TFO Mangrove 6wt. Great rod for the money, and does decent in a breeze as well. 

Tidesright


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I agree with Tidesright, a TFO Mangrove would be a goto rod that I would grab for small canal peacocks, and a 6wt in that would be good.  However, it takes more casting experience to get that rod to wake up since it has more stiffness in the butt section of the rod.  Great for fighting bigger fish and casting a tight loop, but not so good for a novice to feel when the rod is loaded during your cast.

So again, the 6wt even a 5wt would be good for bluegills, cichlids, oscars, tilapia, small bass, small butterfly peacocks, small jacks and ladyfish, small snook and those baby baby tarpon.  

But those large bass, big peacocks from 4 to 8lbs, snook over 22" and tarpon over 5lbs, redfish over 20", big ladyfish, bigger jacks and bonefish over 2lbs, you would be better off going to an 8wt.

This is a nice starter outfit to look at as well in an 8wt. that could be easier for you to throw in those canals that will allow you to feel when the rod is loading and help with those shorter cast.  Remember, you don't always have good back cast room in those canals.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Orvis-Encounter-8-weight-9-Fly-Rod-Outfit-FREE-SHIPPING-/291196743356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ccadaebc

A lot of guys will have 2 outfits (5 or 6wt and a 8wt) so you can effectively do both.  Not saying you need to do both now.  Remember, even though you start off with a starter outfit, doesn't mean you can't use it for your other rod or a back up or even sell it and use the money to upgrade to something better like that TFO Mangrove (which I know advanced casters using that rod).


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

I picked up the Redington combo for under 300. Was told it was a better combo than the TFO (but what do I know, I still throw cast nets on mullet). A little bit of trial and error, some YouTube videos, and I was getting after snook in no time. Worked great for me, and still is.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

After looking through other threads, I've looked into Allen reels and was wondering your guys thoughts on them, looks like they're great reels for a lower price point. What about the're rods? specifically the compass.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Allen reels are Chinese. I would shop used before buying a new Allen. There are good deals to be had if you are patient and have the cash on hand to jump at the right deal.

I have never messed around with any of their rods but I doubt they can compete with the TFO's of the same price range.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have owned 3 Allen reels. Awesome reels 

Customer service is TOP notch


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to go with an allen either kraken or the alpha III but was wondering if there were any nice rods for a decent price to go with the reel?


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I've got an 8wt TFO BVK with an Allen kraken and I love the setup it's nice and lightweight casts great and the kraken has a really smooth drag


----------

